# Some online resources related to Taijiquan ...



## fyn5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello All,

Found some interesting resources on the web that I'd like to share with you.

First, the *Journal of Chinese Martial Studies*, a nice magazine with good articles. 

Second, downloadable back issues of *Qi Magazine* (not to be confused with the *Qi Journal*).  Issues are in pdf and are free (all 90 of them).

Enjoy .

Fyn


----------

